# Two lovely neutered male rats need a home asap in Vancouver



## Tom&Jerry (Aug 6, 2018)

Sadly I'm not able to take care of my rats anymore due to my health issues : (They're healthy one-year-old dumbo rats. Very friendly and affectionate with people.Jerry is the golden one and Tom is grey.Jerry is extremely out-going and such an adventurer. Tom is a little timid and insecure but love to stay on your shoulder instead of exploring around recklessly like Jerry.It can come with a All Living Things rat cage with toys, paper cat litter and a bag of Oxbow adult rat food for 20 bucks.I live by Renfrew Station. Please come pick up asap.


----------



## The Rat and Another Rat (Jul 23, 2018)

in Vancouver? as in Vancouver BC in Canada? i'm in metro-van area


----------



## The Rat and Another Rat (Jul 23, 2018)

i have two females but if they are neutered it should be no problem


----------

